# Nutsedge!!!!



## Godawgs4728 (Aug 9, 2019)

Is there anything I can do! I've tried big box store stuff I've tried Sledgehammer! The more I spray it, the more comes back. Should I just give up and hope a PE in the spring will keep it away? 
What is a good PE to put out? I'm still new at this.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Image!!! (The Product) That stuff works best on Nutsedge!


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Try Certainty. It's a little pricey and will stunt your grass a little but should do the trick.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Pre-emergent will not stop the nutsedge problem.

Certainty is a great option. I have also never had a problem with Sedgehammer doing the trick. Sedge is a tough weed to beat though - sometimes it takes a couple apps, a week or two apart.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

This works well, and it cheap.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ortho-24-oz-Ready-to-Use-Nutsedge-Killer-for-Lawns-9994318/202521980?cm_mmc=Shopping%7CG%7CBase%7CD28O%7C28-1_CHEMICALS%7CNA%7CLIA%7CFixed%7c71700000041086586%7c58700005116794181%7c92700044875630345&gclid=CjwKCAjw-7LrBRB6EiwAhh1yX2YfCeeMTAfnGJj1CJMjWml5zBAHjIWhn0lRLuaX7WlL_Uxx2PR8wRoC-ZYQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

Ware said:


> Pre-emergent will not stop the nutsedge problem.
> 
> Certainty is a great option. I have also never had a problem with Sedgehammer doing the trick. Sedge is a tough weed to beat though - sometimes it takes a couple apps, a week or two apart.


Multiple apps worked for me with Sedgehammer. I hit them once hard and came back 10 days later for a second round KO. I just made sure to soak all of the exposed foliage.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Pennant magnum is a ore emergent labeled to control nutsedge


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Perhaps the issue is not with your product, but with your technique? Are you spot spraying? If so, most would recommend blanket spraying a lawn with nutsedge issues. The reason is that by the time you've spot sprayed the nutsedge above ground, it's already spread to an adjacent location. Two blanket applications of sulfentrazone two weeks apart should do the trick.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

I believe @thegrassfactor outlined in a YouTube video that Halosulfuron performs better this late in the season. He has a couple of really good videos on the subject.


----------



## Hashwad (Mar 27, 2019)

Best way to get rid of Sedge,,,, move&#128518;


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Envoke/Monuments works too. I still have some I am selling. Also sulfentralzone works great.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

What kind of sedge? Sedgehammer isn't labeled for globe sedge, for instance. Dismiss is though.


----------



## lgm (Aug 18, 2019)

@Two9tene is image safe for Bermuda?


----------



## Godawgs4728 (Aug 9, 2019)

I have tried Ortho, Image, and Sledgehammer. Spot spray and treating the entire lawn. It seems the more I spray for it the more it spreads.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

I second trying Certainty.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> What kind of sedge? Sedgehammer isn't labeled for globe sedge, for instance. Dismiss is though.


+1 
Be sure to get a positive ID on the type of sedge. Sedgehammer smokes the yellow nutsedge in my yard but did nothing to the green kyllinga. Two apps of Dismiss (sulfentrazone) took care of the green kyllinga. I hear Certainty will equally take care of most sedges as well.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

lgm said:


> @Two9tene is image safe for Bermuda?


It sure is. However don't apply if the lawn is stressed in anyway it will cause a little bit of yellowing if you do.


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

I use dismiss on my nutsedge and have had great results. Dismiss also some has residual activity in the ground to suppress nutsedge. After spraying it in June, i have had minimal amounts of nutsedge come back. It will cause a bit of yellowing for a week or so, but it was well worth it


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

anthonybilotta said:


> I use dismiss on my nutsedge and have had great results. Dismiss also some has residual activity in the ground to suppress nutsedge. After spraying it in June, i have had minimal amounts of nutsedge come back. It will cause a bit of yellowing for a week or so, but it was well worth it


Did you blanket spray?


----------



## Lawnboy_03 (May 6, 2019)

Two9tene said:


> Image!!! (The Product) That stuff works best on Nutsedge!


This stuff works great! I've used it for years.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I switched from sedgehammer to Dismiss with much better luck. Also, and I think I remember @Greendoc suggesting this, but I do blanket spray for sedge rather than spot. I actually just sprayed a mix of dismiss and Celsius sunday and most of the sedge is already frying. I will most likely do a followup in two weeks to really smoke anything that has popped up.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

@Jacob_S Have you had any overall color damage with the heat and aapplying the dismiss. I have had good luck with it as well, but have always been hesitant to use when it is 85+.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Bmossin said:


> @Jacob_S Have you had any overall color damage with the heat and aapplying the dismiss. I have had good luck with it as well, but have always been hesitant to use when it is 85+.


hit and miss, right now I have color damage from neglect, but it isn't that bad and doesn't last too long. Will be better after I hit everything with PGR and iron today. In the end I'd rather have temporary color spots than Sedges.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

I have a 20k sq ft hybrid bermuda lawn. The best and cheapest product I have found is the generic form of Dismiss. Sulfentrazone 4SC Herbicide. I have found it as low as $55 for a 6 oz. bottle(free shipping). 6 oz will treat 44K sq feet. In June I sprayed my whole yard with my 25 gal tow behind sprayer at a rate of 4 oz. Visible results in 24-48 hours. Controls weeds both pre- and post- emergence. Now about every month I have been spot spraying at 0.16 oz per gallon with great results. Compared to Image it is about a third of the cost and the results have been way faster and cheaper in my case.


----------



## ChrisKoonce (Dec 18, 2018)

I watch closely for nutsedge. If I see a blade of it, I pull it out and I have never needed to spray. Never let nutsedge get started.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

ktgrok said:


> What kind of sedge? Sedgehammer isn't labeled for globe sedge, for instance. Dismiss is though.


I believe the sedge I had was globe sedge. Celsius worked for me.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Since my Bermuda will be going dormant in about 6 weeks or so is it worth it to fight the nutsedge now?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ctrav said:


> Since my Bermuda will be going dormant in about 6 weeks or so is it worth it to fight the nutsedge now?


I would combat it every chance you get - it is a vicious weed.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Ware said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Since my Bermuda will be going dormant in about 6 weeks or so is it worth it to fight the nutsedge now?
> ...


Well now I have it...going to work on it starting Sunday!!


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Careful with image in hot temps on st aug. I use sledgehammer. I like it because it takes a long time to kill (2 weeks to a month)so my st aug fills in as it dies out. Make sure you use a surfactant. I don't care if it says it already has one in it, do more.


----------



## Godawgs4728 (Aug 9, 2019)

Hashwad said:


> Best way to get rid of Sedge,,,, move😆


Really debating this! 🤣🤣


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Greyleafspot said:


> Careful with image in hot temps on st aug. I use sledgehammer. I like it because it takes a long time to kill (2 weeks to a month)so my st aug fills in as it dies out. Make sure you use a surfactant. I don't care if it says it already has one in it, do more.


Sedgehammer is not labeled for globe sedge, in case anyone is dealing with that.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Greyleafspot said:


> Careful with image in hot temps on st aug. I use sledgehammer. I like it because it takes a long time to kill (2 weeks to a month)so my st aug fills in as it dies out. Make sure you use a surfactant. I don't care if it says it already has one in it, do more.


This is what scares me with St Augustine. I probably won't spray and post emergents until October


----------

